

Cyborg artist has an implanted "antenna" that allows him to hear colors - mathewi
http://gigaom.com/2014/05/30/what-does-the-color-orange-sound-like-cyborg-artist-neil-harbisson-knows-thanks-to-his-antenna-implant/

======
adamboulanger
I'm not sure why the implant is relevant. His hearing is intact. It's not
going to be projecting into midbrain audio centers. Is it just under the skin
bone conductance to leave his ears free?

~~~
mathewi
Yes -- that's my understanding of it. Bone conduction is better, he said, and
less cumbersome.

~~~
adamboulanger
It also gets you soundbyte statements like "chip in your head" when in fact
it's a fairly mundane technology that need not necessarily be implanted to
have the same effect. You could hand his system to anyone and we could all
have this extra-sensory experience. The article is strongly written from with
the perspective that this is exclusive.

